# Goin' For That "Lou" Look!



## Angl

Oh goodness I live the "Lou" look! Max is going to groomer on Tuesday and I'm going to see if I can explain it. Haha may show your poochie's pictures to the groomer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

*love*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy

He looks great!


----------



## julietcr1

Greg, I absolutely love it, please let me now what blade you used on his head and face, is it a number 3¾? Or maybe a 5?


----------



## PonkiPoodles

What a cute fuzzy face


----------



## Ellyisme

Awww! I love that Lou's look is a thing now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I love the mix of colors too! Great expressive face!


----------



## crestiespoo

Greg your dog is stunning - I really like the colors of his coat! So refined and distinguished looking!! So I'm new here and new to poodles in general, so please pardon my ignorance... Who is Lou and what is the "Lou Look"? 
:confused3:


----------



## Jacamar

A great look and really nice photography.


----------



## julietcr1

butlerchick said:


> Greg your dog is stunning - I really like the colors of his coat! So refined and distinguished looking!! So I'm new here and new to poodles in general, so please pardon my ignorance... Who is Lou and what is the "Lou Look"?
> :confused3:


Look at this thread to know more about Lou: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle...utest-dog-theyve-ever-seen-lets-post-pix.html

many of us want our spoo to look like Lou now, I am trying the "Lou" look on Sushi today, will post some pictures...If I succeed!


----------



## Angl

Just dropped Max off at groomer with pictures. I felt like I was going to the hair stylist with pictures of the style that I want. Lol She took one look and said ok, a fuzzy face.


----------



## julietcr1

I think I did the "Lou" Look on Sushi! Just little bit shorter on the nose but still a "fuzzy face".


----------



## Lou

Aaawwww!!! This is awesome! I was reading through the new threads and I came across this!!!!!!!! So cool!!! 
And He looks magnificent! And i love his color, 
and I feel wonderful LOL
thanks guys !! I feel all warm and fuzzy inside  it took me forever to come up with a hair cut that seemed perfect for miss Lou . and thanks to Ellysme my dear friend the talent behind the clippers/scissors! I feel like I'm giving a speach at the oscars hahahahahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

PROFILE







FRONT




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

Sorry it's a little blurry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme

Lou said:


> Aaawwww!!! This is awesome! I was reading through the new threads and I came across this!!!!!!!! So cool!!!
> And He looks magnificent! And i love his color,
> and I feel wonderful LOL
> thanks guys !! I feel all warm and fuzzy inside  it took me forever to come up with a hair cut that seemed perfect for miss Lou . and thanks to Ellysme my dear friend the talent behind the clippers/scissors! I feel like I'm giving a speach at the oscars hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! I got an Oscars shout-out! Hahaha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

They left Max's head a little too bushy. We'll get it next time. lol


----------



## Lou

Greg said:


> Boy, it didn't take long for his coat to come back! I love the swirls of different colors!


Wow, I just love these pictures Greg! The most beautiful blue poodle i have ever seen!! And the haircut looks perfect for him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anagroom

Im going to guess the 33/4 would do this!


----------



## julietcr1

anagroom said:


> Im going to guess the 33/4 would do this!


You were correct, I used a 3 3/4, it was a bit short the first days but after 12 days Sushi is really Goin' For That "Lou" Look!


----------



## Ellyisme

When I groomed Lou, I believe I used a one Wahl stainless steel guard comb all over including head and face and then left the ears longer. I also thinned out the eyes with thinners so that they wouldn't be bald.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

Thanks for the groom tips. We are letting Max grow to the Lou Look and my husband and adult daughters are just loving it so much.
As my older daughter says, he looks like a dog now, mom. She wants to get a Spoo now too.


----------



## julietcr1

Ellyisme said:


> When I groomed Lou, I believe I used a one Wahl stainless steel guard comb all over including head and face and then left the ears longer. I also thinned out the eyes with thinners so that they wouldn't be bald.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips Ellyisme but I am French and not a groomer so "one Wahl stainless steel guard comb" and "I also thinned out the eyes with thinners so that they wouldn't be bald" sounds like chinese language to me;o(


----------



## Ellyisme

julietcr1 said:


> Ellyisme said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I groomed Lou, I believe I used a one Wahl stainless steel guard comb all over including head and face and then left the ears longer. I also thinned out the eyes with thinners so that they wouldn't be bald.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips Ellyisme but I am French and not a groomer so "one Wahl stainless steel guard comb" and "I also thinned out the eyes with thinners so that they wouldn't be bald" sounds like chinese language to me;o(
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry! Ill try to rephrase it. The attachment that goes on my clippers was approximately 3/4 of an inch long. The number on it was 1. I used the scissors that have a comb on them (thinning shears) to work around her eyes.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## Angl

I've been trying all morning to get a decent pic









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1

Angl said:


> I've been trying all morning to get a decent pic
> View attachment 38906
> 
> 
> Wow just beautifull, bravo! Can't wait for Lou to see this.


----------



## Ellyisme

Angl said:


> I've been trying all morning to get a decent pic
> View attachment 38906
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Looks great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme said:


> When I groomed Lou, I believe I used a one Wahl stainless steel guard comb all over including head and face and then left the ears longer. I also thinned out the eyes with thinners so that they wouldn't be bald.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


tail longer too, but blended in to her body I always want her to look girly
here u can see the freshly groomer haircut
I'm so proud of my beautiful baby Lou! Ellysme soon it's gonna be time to do it again, maybe a different one for spring? ;-)







[/url] Lou princess hair cut 8mo by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] Lou new hair cut 8 mo 02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]

this is after her hair got wet a couple times...







[/url] Lou playdate by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

Angl said:


> I've been trying all morning to get a decent pic
> View attachment 38906
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


gorgeous!!! i love his coat color


----------



## Lou

here's one more








[/url] Lou close up teddy bear by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

butlerchick said:


> Greg your dog is stunning - I really like the colors of his coat! So refined and distinguished looking!! So I'm new here and new to poodles in general, so please pardon my ignorance... Who is Lou and what is the "Lou Look"?
> :confused3:


This is Lou, above... I didnt see your comment before, sorry for not responding sooner..

But I'm sure after I commented on here, you probably figured it out then:-D


----------



## outwest

Greg, that cut looks perfect on your poodle! I must say, that length on the top knot and ears looks good. I am not sure I can do a fuzzy face, but it is growing on me. LOL

Lou, pretty soon no poodles on here will have sleek faces!


----------



## Lou

hahahahahah! Is it gonna be all my fault?! LOL :-D

I love shaved faces too, and I LOVE viewing all kinds of different poodle haircuts!!
but for me, for her, for our life style and personality, her look just seems perfect, ya know?

I agree Greg's poodle looks magnificent!

Outwest, I'd never think I'd see the day, your poodles... without a traditional gorgeous poodle haircut!? But It's cool to hear that, maybe a fluffy face some day.... ;-)


----------



## outwest

Bonnie was starting to get a little beard a few weeks ago and I could hardly stand it! :afraid:


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> Bonnie was starting to get a little beard a few weeks ago and I could hardly stand it! :afraid:


I knew it! heheheh aint happening any time soon eh?... LOL 

Ps. I dont like a mustache either.. Lou is a girl, so I prefer the muzzle round like on the avatar picture, but right now her hair is getting long soon to have a mustache... then after that it will soon be time to have her groomed again


----------



## Lou

here are a couple more fluffy face sweet beautifulness shots!








[/url] LOU CLOSE UP MODELING by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou gorgeous face 11-30-12 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou-wonderful puppy hug to start the day by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## julietcr1

Sushi after 15 days of trying to get the "Lou Look", we are getting closer every day!


----------



## Lou

julietcr1 said:


> Sushi after 15 days of trying to get the "Lou Look", we are getting closer every day!


he is so beautiful, I LOVE his vivid color


----------



## julietcr1

Lou said:


> he is so beautiful, I LOVE his vivid color


Thank you, he is darkening and getting more redish again, maybe it's the sun. I am enjoying his beautiful color every day and taking lots of pictures because he will fade like most red poodles do. I would like him to fades to a nice dark golden caramel color like his mother but, wathever color, he is a wonderful friend just like your Lou!


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Haha, the "Lou Look" - a new poodle clip! I agree that the fuzzy look is so cute. My husband likes a fuzzier face too (and body) and asked me to ask groomer not to clip Lily's face so close. But I like the shaved face because it's so easy to keep clean! 
PS - love those last pics of Lou you posted. She looks like a stuffed animal :smile::dog:


----------



## Lou

Lily's-Mom said:


> Haha, the "Lou Look" - a new poodle clip! I agree that the fuzzy look is so cute. My husband likes a fuzzier face too (and body) and asked me to ask groomer not to clip Lily's face so close. But I like the shaved face because it's so easy to keep clean!
> PS - love those last pics of Lou you posted. She looks like a stuffed animal :smile::dog:


I love it!! :-D thank u!

and Lou is very clean, she hates poop/pee, she will jump 3 feet away to not step on it when she is finished doing her business! LOL its hilarious, but makes it easy to keep the fuzzy feet clean, she is also delicate when she eats, doesnt get her face dirty, the only thing is about the fuzzy clip is that when she drinks water it drips all around her bowl, but I put a rug under it :-D

I think she looks like a stuffed animal too !  And feels like one too, when u hug her


----------



## Greg

I got you a flower Daddy....:angel:


----------



## Lou

Aaawwwww so cute and beautiful!!


----------



## Lou

Greg I loved all your pictures on photobucket!! I noticed on some pictures you beautiful poodle was shaved and Lou is shaved now! She will be back to the "Lou look" soon, just needed to get rid of the puppy hair  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene

Lou... I was just wondering if you shave her sanitary areas?


----------



## Lou

Lene said:


> Lou... I was just wondering if you shave her sanitary areas?


I take her to a friend of mine (from here PF) to get her groomed. I dont do it myself. But yes, she shaves her sanitary and I think it's great because when her hair starts growing (when I want to keep her looking like a buffalo LOL) I need to take her in just to do the sanitary and bottom of feet (paw pads) even if we dont cut the hair on her bosy you know? Otherwise with all that hair it can be hard to keep clean. 
May I ask why you ask?


----------

